

Ask HN: I made tubalr.com and just found a rip off of my site, what now? - cjstewart88

I made www.tubalr.com and just found a complete copy in php, using my exact images and code: http://videoella.com/index.php. They even have a facebook page with 900 likes: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Videoella/371198972932560. The code can be found openly on github, I know this is a "well what do you expect" situation... but I'd still like some feedback. my github repo: https://github.com/cjstewart88/Tubalr
======
steventruong
1\. Looks like the site is down, I got a 404 error.

2\. If its on Github (on a public repo), why are you upset? Apart from them
using your analytics code, that seems to be a given that you're letting the
code be available to others for use.

3\. I agree with adding a license if you haven't already as someone else
suggested.

4\. At the end of the day, clones happen (even if the code was taken from
you). It sucks but best thing to do is to keep moving forward.

------
cameronwebb
You should really consider adding a license to your code if it bothers you,
not that it will stop someone from giving you attribution or anything, but it
can't hurt.

~~~
cjstewart88
Ya, I'm trying to decide if it's bothering me or not to be honest. Kind of
annoying they even have my good analytics code still in there o_O

~~~
cameronwebb
Dah faq? Well send em a nice email saying "if you're going to use my shit,
don't use my analytics code".

------
mtjl79
Do a DMCA take down. <http://www.dmca.com/Takedowns.aspx>

It works like a charm.

~~~
cjstewart88
I'll take a look at this, thanks for the link.

